# La notte del Maestro. 21 maggio 2018 ore 20:30. Tv...



## admin (21 Maggio 2018)

Questa sera, lunedì 21 maggio 2018, Andrea Pirlo darà ufficialmente l'addio al calcio con l'ultima partita de "La notte del maestro" insieme ad altri calciatori ed ex compagni di squadra.

Partita in diretta su Sky Sport a partire dalle ore 20:30


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Sono stato tentato di andarci non tanto per Pirlo ma per rivedere all'opera tanti ex del nostro Milan... ma alla fine vedrò solo dalla TV


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi che giocatori...
Veramente i più forti degli ultimi 20 anni
Roba da brividi, hanno appena fatto una doppia intervista a Seedorf e Rui Costa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Ronaldo, Sheva, Maldini, Seedorf, Buffon, Totti, Abbiati, Bonucci, Chiellini, Costacurta, Favalli, Jankulovski, Oddo, Simic, Zanetti, Baronio, Leonardo, Pepe, Rui Costa, Verratti, Vidal, Roberto Baggio, Del Piero, Di Natale, Iaquinta, Matri, Pato, Vieri, Storari, Adani, Andrea Barzagli, Bonera, Diana, Ferrara, Kaladze, Materazzi, Albertini, Brocchi, De Rossi, Diamanti, Marchisio, Perrotta, Borriello, Cassano, Quagliarella, Tevez, Ventola, Cafu, Serginho, Nesta, Inzaghi, Ambrosini


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Che malinconia


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2018)

Manca solo Dinho. Peccato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Gol di Sheva su assist di Serginho


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Gol di Sheva su assist di Serginho



appena ho visto la discesa di serginho mi veniva da piangere


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> appena ho visto la discesa di serginho mi veniva da piangere



anche quando vedo "parare" Dida mi vengono ricordi con i lacrimoni


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> appena ho visto la discesa di serginho mi veniva da piangere


Sono entrato per dire la stessa cosa, tra lui e cafu danno ancora una pista a quelli di oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

ma sto Dida? ogni tiro un gol hahaha


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2018)

È stato comunque un grande del Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

gran gol di Pato, riprendiamolo


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Ho un nodo in gola grosso come una casa. Mi sto esaltando più stasera che negli ultimi 5 anni guardando il Milan. I cross di Cafu..Seedorf che manda a spasso gli avversari con le finte..Serginho che scende come un treno..Sheva..Ragazzi questa non è una partita d'addio, è una coltellata al cuore


----------



## luis4 (21 Maggio 2018)

patoooooooooooooooooooooooo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_pvA7CPOnI


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ogni volta che vedo Pato mi sento come una beffa dentro al cuore


----------



## SmokingBianco (21 Maggio 2018)

Materazzi non vedeva Pato quando giocava, non lo vede quando ha smesso e non lo vedrà nemmeno nella prossima vita


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Seedorf sembra che abbia smesso ieri.


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ogni volta che vedo Pato mi sento come una beffa dentro al cuore



Stavo pensando che quest estate lo schifavamo nei peggior modi quando si parlava di un suo ipotetico ritorno...Chissà come sarebbe andata


----------



## luis4 (21 Maggio 2018)

cassano "si mette in mostra"


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono entrato per dire la stessa cosa, tra lui e cafu danno ancora una pista a quelli di oggi



Senza scherzare troppo con Montella il possesso palla sterile era sugli stessi ritmi


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2018)

Seedorf ha fatto un salvataggio per evitare un fallo laterale


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ma uno della MLS poteva portarlo.. non c'è?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma uno della MLS poteva portarlo.. non c'è?


Lampard


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ai tempi ero andato all'addio al calcio di Albertini e mi sembrava più equilibrata di questa


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lampard



sì, intendevo uno Autoctono


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

ahah Didone


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

certo che tutti puntano a umiliare Pirlo ahahhaha


----------



## luis4 (21 Maggio 2018)

ma baggio non gioca?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Vieri ahahahahahahahah


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ma Dida da quanto tempo non gioca? ahah


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Cafu


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Dida versione colapasta! Amo anche lui


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2018)

Praticamente giocata l'ultimo grande Milan. che anche attualmente sarebbe più forte di quello di oggi. Serginho è impressionante: corre 5 volte quello che corre Rodriguez. Non possiamo prenderlo?


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha già fatto più assist di Rodriguez, sheva fa più movimenti di kalinic e silva messi insieme, seedorf al posto di fellaini


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

onestamente pensavo che Vieri fosse più in forma


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Praticamente giocata l'ultimo grande Milan. che anche attualmente sarebbe più forte di quello di oggi. Serginho è impressionante: corre 5 volte quello che corre Rodriguez. Non possiamo prenderlo?



è Milan vs resto del mondo <3


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Ma GAttuso c'è?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> onestamente pensavo che Vieri fosse più in forma



Hai sentito Inzaghi? 
"Vieri dice che fa cinque chilometri ogni giorno. Forse li fa in macchina"


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Pato scatenato.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Hai sentito Inzaghi?
> "Vieri dice che fa cinque chilometri ogni giorno. Forse li fa in macchina"



sì ahhaha


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Che gol di Seedorf


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Seedorf di testah


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Ridatemi sto milan maledetti


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2018)

Seedorf ci starebbe ancora bene nel nostro centrocampo

Ridatemi questo milan


----------



## SmokingBianco (21 Maggio 2018)

Spengo se no piango fino a domenica


----------



## Milanista (21 Maggio 2018)

Sono commosso


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Mancano solo Dinho (che ha perso l'aereo) e Kakà


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Ma a parte i giocatori del Milan, anche gli altri mettono i brividi
Cioè davanti a gente come Lampard, Zanetti, Totti, Buffon, Del Piero, Ronaldo, io mi metterei a piangere


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Maggio 2018)

Cross di Sheva per Seedorf che di testa la mette dentro. Piango.


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2018)

Che magone incredibile vedere tutti questi campioni. Mo rendo conto di essere stato davvero fortunato a vederli giocare tutti.


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che magone incredibile vedere tutti questi campioni. Mo rendo conto di essere stato davvero fortunato a vederli giocare tutti.



Non hai come la triste impressione che sia una di quelle cose che non rivedremo mai più?


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Maggio 2018)




----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Maggio 2018)

L'intervento in scivolata di Nesta su Serginho


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2018)

Il dna di GAttuso e Inzaghi per il loro carattere andrebbe isolato e clonare popoli interi.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ci sono 4 allenatori del milan schierati


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

ma Buffon che pontifica? mamma mia..


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2018)

Abate al posto di Cafu


----------



## juventino (21 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Non hai come la triste impressione che sia una di quelle cose che non rivedremo mai più?



Purtroppo sì. Una tristezza allucinante.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Che tristezza le polemiche di Buffone sulla nazionale...


----------



## Milanista (21 Maggio 2018)

Gol di testa (Toni)... su cross di Abate!?


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Gol di testa (Toni)... su cross di Abate!?



ahhh.. bastava giocare a sinistra.. non ci aveva mai pensato nessuno!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Pippo


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2018)

entra inzaghi e la recuperano


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2018)

Pippo miooooooooooooooooooooo avessero il senso del gol i giocatori di oggi........


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

quanti gol dei nostri vecchi grandi campioni... Sheva... Pato... Inzaghi... Seedorf... MATRI...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Maggio 2018)

Comunque stasera abbiamo visto come Cafu' e Serginho siano ancora 10 spanne sopra i nostri attuali terzini.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2018)

https://twitter.com/GliAutogol/status/998658558823747585


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2018)

Inzaghi  .


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2018)

Fosse stato per Pippo avrebbe segnato un altro gol pure se avesse causato la sconfitta della squadra di Pirlo ahahah.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Maggio 2018)

Inzaghi che si va a prendere il pallone dopo la tripletta


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Inzaghi che si va a prendere il pallone dopo la tripletta


hahahahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile Inzaghi, lo amo! Ha giocato ipermotivato come fosse una finale di Champions. 

L'ha presa veramente sul serio questa partita


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Una serata bellissima, veramente emozionante


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile come mi sento male... questi giocatori li ho amati e mi hanno fatto sognare...
Arridatemi Serginho e Cafu. Arridatemi Nesta e Seedorf. Rivoglio Sheva e Pippo. Voglio Kaka, Pirlo e Gattuso.

Voglio Paolo.
Voglio Franco.
Voglio Billy.
Voglio Marcel.
Voglio Demetrio.
Voglio Frank, Ruud e Marco.
Voglio Roberto, l'altro Marco, Daniele e George.

Mi rendo conto che pure se domani arrivassero Messi, Marcelo, De Bruyne, Lewa e Pogba non sarebbe uguale... probabilmente perche i giocatori mitici che ho sognato mi hanno accompagnato da quando ero bambino e adolescente... e quei giocatori mi riportano indietro nel tempo... quando tutto era piu semplice e piu bello...

Che goduria che e stata vederli tutti in campo in questi anni...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Che ricordi ragazzi. Mi viene da piangere, a vederli tutti li. La mia infanzia tutta li


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2018)

Ma non possiamo fare uno scambio Kalinic-Inzaghi? Sono sicurissimo che se quest'anno il secondo avesse giocato gli stessi minuti del primo, avrebbe fatto più gol nonostante la differenza d'età. E non scherzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che ricordi ragazzi. Mi viene da piangere, a vederli tutti li. La mia infanzia tutta li



Quando ho visto Sheva mi sono commosso. Ho ripensato ai momenti belli passati a tifare con mio padre e mia sorella. Altra vita, altri tempi altri valori.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto Sheva mi sono commosso. Ho ripensato ai momenti belli passati a tifare con mio padre e mia sorella. Altra vita, altri tempi altri valori.



altro calcio, altra Serie A amico mio.


----------



## Gas (21 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo fare uno scambio Kalinic-Inzaghi? Sono sicurissimo che se quest'anno il secondo avesse giocato gli stessi minuti del primo, avrebbe fatto più gol nonostante la differenza d'età. E non scherzo.



Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2018)

non ce l'ho fatta a vederla, troppo magone


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

La partita di stasera dovrebbe far capire a molti tifosi che si ritengono più o meno soddisfatti (così come la società) della stagione appena finita, cosa vuol dire essere il Milan. Lo so, che sono cambiati i tempi, soldi e tutto, ma il tifoso milanista ha il dovere assoluto di criticare aspramente tutto il fumo negli occhi che ci stanno vendendo. Noi siamo il Milan, non siamo la florentia viola (con tutto il rispetto) o altre società che lottano per la mediocrità. Non è questo il nostro palcoscenico adatto. Fino a quando non vedrò una società che può tornare a farci sognare, un allenatore in grado di poterci far raggiungere grandi traguardi e dei giocatori che possono onorare la maglia, sarò sempre critico. 
Oggi vedere tutti quei campioni che hanno indossato la nostra maglia è stato veramente straziante. Pensare che adesso andiamo in giro con Calabria, Kessie, Bonaventura, Silva,Cutrone ecc ecc...viene il magone.


----------



## Serginho (22 Maggio 2018)

Vedi il tandem Del Piero-Vieri e pensi a Francia '98, sono passati già 20 anni, ma dov'è andato il tempo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2018)

Serginho e Cafu a 50 anni darebbero ancora le piste ai terzini di mezza Serie A.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2018)

Ok da oggi Pirlo tornerà a spalare letame su di noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera dovrebbe far capire a molti tifosi che si ritengono più o meno soddisfatti (così come la società) della stagione appena finita, cosa vuol dire essere il Milan. Lo so, che sono cambiati i tempi, soldi e tutto, ma il tifoso milanista ha il dovere assoluto di criticare aspramente tutto il fumo negli occhi che ci stanno vendendo. Noi siamo il Milan, non siamo la florentia viola (con tutto il rispetto) o altre società che lottano per la mediocrità. Non è questo il nostro palcoscenico adatto. Fino a quando non vedrò una società che può tornare a farci sognare, un allenatore in grado di poterci far raggiungere grandi traguardi e dei giocatori che possono onorare la maglia, sarò sempre critico.
> Oggi vedere tutti quei campioni che hanno indossato la nostra maglia è stato veramente straziante. Pensare che adesso andiamo in giro con Calabria, Kessie, Bonaventura, Silva,Cutrone ecc ecc...viene il magone.



Ma sai, anche lì dipende sempre dallo spirito con cui si segue la squadra. Capisco la nostalgia dei bei tempi, ma non avrei mai usato la parola "straziante"... semmai per me è stato gratificante pensare che tanti campioni abbiano indossato la maglia dei nostri colori ed è stato emozionante rivederli assieme. Se fosse stato "straziante" a nulla servirebbero le VHS i DVD che conservo del vecchio Milan, o anche solo aprire un video di youtube, quelle saranno sempre e solo emozioni. 
Potrei aprire una parentesi sulla gente che definiva "straziante" addirittura il periodo in cui i suddetti Pirla / Culonio / Peto indossavano la nostra maglia, ma sorvolo. 

Sul criticare aspramente... anche lì... criticare costruttivamente sarebbe meglio, ci sta l'autoironia e lo sfogo, ma allo stesso tempo non si può vivere da incaxxati tutte le stagioni da agosto a maggio solo perché anche quest'anno non è arrivato dal cielo Gesù nelle vesti di sceicco a salvare il Milan (perché quella è l'unica salvezza nel mondo del calcio di oggi, altre non ce ne sono). Il Milan oggi è questo, ridimensionato da 5-6 anni, mentre il Torino è ridimensionato da una 50ina d'anni. Speriamo non servano altri 45 anni per capire che anche se il vecchio Milan non tornerà più questo non significa che i tifosi non debbano tornare a sostenere il Milan. 

Un pensiero per i tifosi dell'Inter: dopo gli sciagurati cambi di Spalletti che sono costati 3 punti contro la Juventus, partita sentitissima dai tifosi, sono andati a riempire lo stadio contro il Sassuolo... l'Inter ha perso... e poi ha conquistato comunque la Champions League. Mi piace pensare che se la stiano godendo e che magari gli errori del passato di Spalletti o società possano essere perdonati. Al loro posto noi arrivando quarti staremmo a rosicare sui punti persi che non ci hanno permesso di arrivare primi / secondi / terzi o sul mercato limitato perché "siamo competitivi". C'è gente che ancora rosica per Istanbul quando è stata ampiamente vendicata. E va beh... Il tifoso del Milan non perdona mai niente (discorso generico non ce l'ho con nessuno). 

Tornando alla serata di ieri... a parte la parata di stelle... non mi sembra che Pirlo si sia sbattuto poi tanto  giusto un piccolo break musicale nel primo tempo, nessun giro di campo, poche parole, uscito dal campo all'improvviso e andato a parlare con i telecronisti... anche le squadre fatte un po' a caso io avrei cercato di far giocare insieme gente che giocava insieme a quei tempi tipo il milan della CL 2003...boh... evento pompatissimo da SKY ma forse gestito male come scaletta, almeno quella è stata l'impressione dallo schermo, sicuramente dallo stadio sarà stato più divertente/emozionante.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sai, anche lì dipende sempre dallo spirito con cui si segue la squadra. Capisco la nostalgia dei bei tempi, ma non avrei mai usato la parola "straziante"... semmai per me è stato gratificante pensare che tanti campioni abbiano indossato la maglia dei nostri colori ed è stato emozionante rivederli assieme. Se fosse stato "straziante" a nulla servirebbero le VHS i DVD che conservo del vecchio Milan, o anche solo aprire un video di youtube, quelle saranno sempre e solo emozioni.
> Potrei aprire una parentesi sulla gente che definiva "straziante" addirittura il periodo in cui i suddetti Pirla / Culonio / Peto indossavano la nostra maglia, ma sorvolo.
> 
> Sul criticare aspramente... anche lì... criticare costruttivamente sarebbe meglio, ci sta l'autoironia e lo sfogo, ma allo stesso tempo non si può vivere da incaxxati tutte le stagioni da agosto a maggio solo perché anche quest'anno non è arrivato dal cielo Gesù nelle vesti di sceicco a salvare il Milan (perché quella è l'unica salvezza nel mondo del calcio di oggi, altre non ce ne sono). Il Milan oggi è questo, ridimensionato da 5-6 anni, mentre il Torino è ridimensionato da una 50ina d'anni. Speriamo non servano altri 45 anni per capire che anche se il vecchio Milan non tornerà più questo non significa che i tifosi non debbano tornare a sostenere il Milan.
> ...


quoto in toto... la prima parte.... fossimo arrivati quarti qua ci sarebbe qualcuno a dire che il grande milan che arriva quarto è una *****, che con i soldi spesi blablabla.... come d'altronde mi ricordo gente che fischiava pirlo e seedorf a prescindere..... e per i quali l'unico idolo era Gattuso che usciva con la maglia bagnata alla fine di ogni partita. Oggi ovviamente schifano gli onesti pedalatori che abbiamo e invocano quelli con i piedi buoni.

I tempi passano e se saremo la florentia viola, tiferò la florentia viola. Come tutti mi auguro che saremo altro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto Sheva mi sono commosso. Ho ripensato ai momenti belli passati a tifare con mio padre e mia sorella. Altra vita, altri tempi altri valori.



Sinceramente da ieri ho capito che non potrò mai più tifare il Milan come una volta, prima facevo le corse alla tv per vedere le partite di Champions con Piccinini/Serena, quel cogl**ne di Longhi o peggio Pellegatti, mettevo magliette e sciarpe per casa, a scuola, per strada con fierezza, baciavo poster e mettevo i nostri Campioni davanti a chiunque

Ora se inizio a guardare la partita con 10 minuti di ritardo è un miracolo, se riesco a guardarla fino alla fine vuol dire che non ho proprio niente da fare

Facile dire "eh ora non tifi più perché non si vince", sì ma ragazzi, il Milan è vincere in modo pulito, il Milan è lottare fino alla fine alla pari con le più forti al mondo, il Milan è esempio di calcio e sport, io sono cresciuto così, con l'idea che il Milan è superiorità, è tutto.

Il non aver rinnovato la mentalità a partire dal 2007 ci ha portato ad una discesa lenta e dolorosa, attutita (aggravata?) da un Dio di nome Ibrahimovic, ma che oggi ci vede soffrire anche contro il Benevento di turno.

Quali sono i main topic di questo Milan? Come tornare a essere grandi? Quali sono gli investimenti da fare a lungo termine? No, i main topic sono:
- un pagliaccio di 20 anni che non ne prende una neanche per sbaglio ma che ormai si sente già arrivato
- l'allenatore, è sempre colpa dell'allenatore (così com'era sempre colpa di Allegri, che da Ibrahimovic e T.Silva passò a Pazzini e Mesbah)
- come svincolarsi di errori madornali fatti nel mercato precedente (Kalinic, Silva)
- quali errori fare in questo mercato (Belotti e altri cessi dalla serie a)

Ma non è solo colpa della gestione sciagurata, anche di come è cambiato il calcio.

Tornare ad alti livelli oggi significa appropriarsi dei migliori giocatori delle dirette concorrenti, spolparle fino al midollo mostrando una strapotenza in banca, piuttosto che in campo. Oggi prendere un mezzo giocatore come Mbappè ti costa più dello stipendio di 20 giocatori di serie A, per un mezzo cesso come Belotti, sopravvalutato da anni per dio, da anni, che ha fatto mezza stagione buona, ti chiedono la luna.

Bho


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sinceramente da ieri ho capito che non potrò mai più tifare il Milan come una volta, prima facevo le corse alla tv per vedere le partite di Champions con Piccinini/Serena, quel cogl**ne di Longhi o peggio Pellegatti, mettevo magliette e sciarpe per casa, a scuola, per strada con fierezza, baciavo poster e mettevo i nostri Campioni davanti a chiunque
> 
> Ora se inizio a guardare la partita con 10 minuti di ritardo è un miracolo, se riesco a guardarla fino alla fine vuol dire che non ho proprio niente da fare
> 
> ...



Hai perfettamente ragione, il calcio è cambiato, forse molti non si sono resi conto che il Milan di una volta non può tornare proprio perché è il calcio stesso ad essere diverso da allora.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Maggio 2018)

Ho visto solo gli hilight, mi riservo di vedere l'evento più completamente quando avrò più tempo, ma che piacere vedere così tanti campioni del recente passato insieme; il livello dei calciatori ieri rappresentato, non solo surclassa il Milan di oggi, ma trascende quello della serie A attuale in tutta la sua interezza, anzi dirò di più: secondo me a fare un all star game del genere oggidì, si farebbe fatica a comporlo pur pesca ando da tutti i club d'Europa.

Detto questo, trovo un pò pretenzioso una partita d'addio per Pirlo, addirittura appellato Maestro, quando praticamente nessuno dei giocatori ieri presenti
ha mai ricevuto un addio ufficiale. Certo, non quanto quello di Recoba...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo gli hilight, mi riservo di vedere l'evento più completamente quando avrò più tempo, ma che piacere vedere così tanti campioni del recente passato insieme; il livello dei calciatori ieri rappresentato, non solo surclassa il Milan di oggi, ma trascende quello della serie A attuale in tutta la sua interezza, anzi dirò di più: secondo me a fare un all star game del genere oggidì, si farebbe fatica a comporlo pur pesca ando da tutti i club d'Europa.
> 
> Detto questo, trovo un pò pretenzioso una partita d'addio per Pirlo, addirittura appellato Maestro, quando praticamente nessuno dei giocatori ieri presenti
> ha mai ricevuto un addio ufficiale. Certo, non quanto quello di Recoba...



Ma infatti quello di ieri più che un addio al calcio è stata una rimpatriata tra amici / grandi giocatori per beneficienza


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sinceramente da ieri ho capito che non potrò mai più tifare il Milan come una volta, prima facevo le corse alla tv per vedere le partite di Champions con Piccinini/Serena, quel cogl**ne di Longhi o peggio Pellegatti, mettevo magliette e sciarpe per casa, a scuola, per strada con fierezza, baciavo poster e mettevo i nostri Campioni davanti a chiunque
> 
> Ora se inizio a guardare la partita con 10 minuti di ritardo è un miracolo, se riesco a guardarla fino alla fine vuol dire che non ho proprio niente da fare
> 
> ...



Pure io ho un senso di allontanamento....dal calcio....
Ma non dal Milan...per me il calcio comincia e finisce con il Milan...se non si vince è chiaro che un po' scema l'interesse..purtroppo noi siamo nati e cresciuti con questo DNA (io sono dell'84)...

Ma ciò non di meno la mia speranza è di vederci risalire..piano piano magari ma con costanza...

nel 2007 ad Atene eravamo noi e il liverpool..chi avrebbe mai immaginato che nel 2018 quelli avrebbero fatto un'altra finale?

Spero davvero che entro 10 anni anche noi saremo di nuovo lì, la notte prima a non dormire nell'attesa di giocarcela di nuovo..se ce la fa la Juve possiamo farlo anche noi


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma Pippo?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sai, anche lì dipende sempre dallo spirito con cui si segue la squadra. Capisco la nostalgia dei bei tempi, ma non avrei mai usato la parola "straziante"... semmai per me è stato gratificante pensare che tanti campioni abbiano indossato la maglia dei nostri colori ed è stato emozionante rivederli assieme. Se fosse stato "straziante" a nulla servirebbero le VHS i DVD che conservo del vecchio Milan, o anche solo aprire un video di youtube, quelle saranno sempre e solo emozioni.
> Potrei aprire una parentesi sulla gente che definiva "straziante" addirittura il periodo in cui i suddetti Pirla / Culonio / Peto indossavano la nostra maglia, ma sorvolo.
> 
> Sul criticare aspramente... anche lì... criticare costruttivamente sarebbe meglio, ci sta l'autoironia e lo sfogo, ma allo stesso tempo non si può vivere da incaxxati tutte le stagioni da agosto a maggio solo perché anche quest'anno non è arrivato dal cielo Gesù nelle vesti di sceicco a salvare il Milan (perché quella è l'unica salvezza nel mondo del calcio di oggi, altre non ce ne sono). Il Milan oggi è questo, ridimensionato da 5-6 anni, mentre il Torino è ridimensionato da una 50ina d'anni. Speriamo non servano altri 45 anni per capire che anche se il vecchio Milan non tornerà più questo non significa che i tifosi non debbano tornare a sostenere il Milan.
> ...



Probabilmente mi sono espresso male. Per straziante intendevo che vedendo i giocatori che fino a qualche anno fa indossavano la nostra maglia rispetto a quelli di oggi, mi viene il magone. Perché vedendo la partita e tutti quei campioni, ho avuto la consapevolezza che quel Milan quasi sicuramente non tornerà più, come livello di qualità, di stile, di mentalità. E per questo è stato straziante. 
Quando dico criticare aspramente, è chiaro che mi riferisco in maniera costruttiva, ma ad oggi, per me ci stanno solo prendendo in giro. Parlano di voler tornare ad altissimi livelli, ma per come ragionano a me sembra tutt'altro. Il Milan non è un all in di un estate e poi come va va. Il Milan è qualcosa di più, non è solo giocatori, ma è stile, mentalità vincente, classe, eleganza ecc ecc...Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono. Il solo fatto che tu parli del Torino come metro di paragone per me è agghiacciante, perché mi fa capire anche come il tifoso si sta adattando e abituando a questo status. A me da fastidio questo, vedere molti tifosi che si ritengono tutto sommato soddisfatti dell'annata appena trascorsa, di un 6 posto che ci ha evitato i preliminari( per carità è vero che è stato un bene), del fatto che siamo comunque arrivati in Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se abbiamo perso 4 a 0, umiliati. E' questo quello che mi fa incavolare. Ormai ci si sta abituando ad un Milan del livello dell'Atalanta, Torino, Fiorentina, che ritengono un successo arrivare in Europa League e Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se la perdi. E la cosa più preoccupante è che la società stessa è più o meno soddisfatta. Fino a quando non cambierà la mentalità, non potremo nemmeno mai avvicinarci a pensare di poter ritornare il Milan. All'inizio avevo avuto un briciolo di speranza, e sai quando? quando sentii le parole di Gattuso incavolato nero dopo il pareggio con l'Udinese. Lì avevo avuto finalmente la percezione che forse c'era ancora speranza, perché come aveva detto giustamente Rino, per il Milan anche un pareggio deve essere visto come una sconfitta, perché siamo il Milan (le famose facce triste e non contente). Poi anche lui si è mediocrizzato ed adattato. Si da un 7 per la stagione. Ma scherziamo? si è vero, ha ottenuto un filotto di punti importanti, ci ha riportati in Europa League e siamo arrivati in finale di coppa italia. Ma questo fa si che la stagione per lui sia da 7? sul serio? Abbiamo subito una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia, pareggiando con il Benevento all'andata con un gol del Portiere (PORTIERE), perdendo in casa con un Benevento già retrocesso, abbiamo perso in casa del Verona 3 a 0, abbiamo preso 5 sberle dall'Arsenal in due partite, e 4 gol in una finale contro la juve. E leggo di annata tutto sommato accettabile. Questo non è il Milan. Mi spiace. E non significa che non tiferò per questi colori, anzi, lo farò lo stesso e con più forza, ma ciò non toglie che questa mediocrità va combattuta e non sostenuta come fanno in molti.


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi sono espresso male. Per straziante intendevo che vedendo i giocatori che fino a qualche anno fa indossavano la nostra maglia rispetto a quelli di oggi, mi viene il magone. Perché vedendo la partita e tutti quei campioni, ho avuto la consapevolezza che quel Milan quasi sicuramente non tornerà più, come livello di qualità, di stile, di mentalità. E per questo è stato straziante.
> Quando dico criticare aspramente, è chiaro che mi riferisco in maniera costruttiva, ma ad oggi, per me ci stanno solo prendendo in giro. Parlano di voler tornare ad altissimi livelli, ma per come ragionano a me sembra tutt'altro. Il Milan non è un all in di un estate e poi come va va. Il Milan è qualcosa di più, non è solo giocatori, ma è stile, mentalità vincente, classe, eleganza ecc ecc...Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono. Il solo fatto che tu parli del Torino come metro di paragone per me è agghiacciante, perché mi fa capire anche come il tifoso si sta adattando e abituando a questo status. A me da fastidio questo, vedere molti tifosi che si ritengono tutto sommato soddisfatti dell'annata appena trascorsa, di un 6 posto che ci ha evitato i preliminari( per carità è vero che è stato un bene), del fatto che siamo comunque arrivati in Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se abbiamo perso 4 a 0, umiliati. E' questo quello che mi fa incavolare. Ormai ci si sta abituando ad un Milan del livello dell'Atalanta, Torino, Fiorentina, che ritengono un successo arrivare in Europa League e Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se la perdi. E la cosa più preoccupante è che la società stessa è più o meno soddisfatta. Fino a quando non cambierà la mentalità, non potremo nemmeno mai avvicinarci a pensare di poter ritornare il Milan. All'inizio avevo avuto un briciolo di speranza, e sai quando? quando sentii le parole di Gattuso incavolato nero dopo il pareggio con l'Udinese. Lì avevo avuto finalmente la percezione che forse c'era ancora speranza, perché come aveva detto giustamente Rino, per il Milan anche un pareggio deve essere visto come una sconfitta, perché siamo il Milan (le famose facce triste e non contente). Poi anche lui si è mediocrizzato ed adattato. Si da un 7 per la stagione. Ma scherziamo? si è vero, ha ottenuto un filotto di punti importanti, ci ha riportati in Europa League e siamo arrivati in finale di coppa italia. Ma questo fa si che la stagione per lui sia da 7? sul serio? *Abbiamo subito una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia, pareggiando con il Benevento all'andata con un gol del Portiere (PORTIERE), perdendo in casa con un Benevento già retrocesso, abbiamo perso in casa del Verona 3 a 0, abbiamo preso 5 sberle dall'Arsenal in due partite, e 4 gol in una finale contro la juve. E leggo di annata tutto sommato accettabile. Questo non è il Milan. Mi spiace.* E non significa che non tiferò per questi colori, anzi, lo farò lo stesso e con più forza, ma ciò non toglie che questa mediocrità va combattuta e non sostenuta come fanno in molti.



da stampare ed appendere ovunque a Milanello, Casa Milan, ovunque


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi sono espresso male. Per straziante intendevo che vedendo i giocatori che fino a qualche anno fa indossavano la nostra maglia rispetto a quelli di oggi, mi viene il magone. Perché vedendo la partita e tutti quei campioni, ho avuto la consapevolezza che quel Milan quasi sicuramente non tornerà più, come livello di qualità, di stile, di mentalità. E per questo è stato straziante.
> Quando dico criticare aspramente, è chiaro che mi riferisco in maniera costruttiva, ma ad oggi, per me ci stanno solo prendendo in giro. Parlano di voler tornare ad altissimi livelli, ma per come ragionano a me sembra tutt'altro. Il Milan non è un all in di un estate e poi come va va. Il Milan è qualcosa di più, non è solo giocatori, ma è stile, mentalità vincente, classe, eleganza ecc ecc...Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono. Il solo fatto che tu parli del Torino come metro di paragone per me è agghiacciante, perché mi fa capire anche come il tifoso si sta adattando e abituando a questo status. A me da fastidio questo, vedere molti tifosi che si ritengono tutto sommato soddisfatti dell'annata appena trascorsa, di un 6 posto che ci ha evitato i preliminari( per carità è vero che è stato un bene), del fatto che siamo comunque arrivati in Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se abbiamo perso 4 a 0, umiliati. E' questo quello che mi fa incavolare. Ormai ci si sta abituando ad un Milan del livello dell'Atalanta, Torino, Fiorentina, che ritengono un successo arrivare in Europa League e Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se la perdi. E la cosa più preoccupante è che la società stessa è più o meno soddisfatta. Fino a quando non cambierà la mentalità, non potremo nemmeno mai avvicinarci a pensare di poter ritornare il Milan. All'inizio avevo avuto un briciolo di speranza, e sai quando? quando sentii le parole di Gattuso incavolato nero dopo il pareggio con l'Udinese. Lì avevo avuto finalmente la percezione che forse c'era ancora speranza, perché come aveva detto giustamente Rino, per il Milan anche un pareggio deve essere visto come una sconfitta, perché siamo il Milan (le famose facce triste e non contente). Poi anche lui si è mediocrizzato ed adattato. Si da un 7 per la stagione. Ma scherziamo? si è vero, ha ottenuto un filotto di punti importanti, ci ha riportati in Europa League e siamo arrivati in finale di coppa italia. Ma questo fa si che la stagione per lui sia da 7? sul serio? Abbiamo subito una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia, pareggiando con il Benevento all'andata con un gol del Portiere (PORTIERE), perdendo in casa con un Benevento già retrocesso, abbiamo perso in casa del Verona 3 a 0, abbiamo preso 5 sberle dall'Arsenal in due partite, e 4 gol in una finale contro la juve. E leggo di annata tutto sommato accettabile. Questo non è il Milan. Mi spiace. E non significa che non tiferò per questi colori, anzi, lo farò lo stesso e con più forza, ma ciò non toglie che questa mediocrità va combattuta e non sostenuta come fanno in molti.



Non si tratta di accontentarsi. Il tifoso non si accontenta di certo. E non si accontenta nemmeno Gattuso.
Si tratta di accettare la realtà. Il Milan oggi è questo. E solo con il tempo, il lavoro, la fiducia dell'ambiente si può provare a riscostruire qualcosa. 

La stagione non è stata soddisfacente? Vero. 
Abbiamo ottenuto comunque il massimo per come si era messa? Verissimo! 

Siamo partiti da giugno con i capricci di Donnarumma, a luglio dai preliminari imbastendo una squadra tutta nuova che l'allenatore non sapeva nemmeno come far giocare, l'infortunio di Conti, il licenziamento del preparatore, la situazione fisica imbarazzante, esonero di Montella, il gol di Brignoli (ce la siamo cercata ma se ci riprova 1000 volte non segna) che poteva dare un'altra mazzata psicologica all'ambiente e a Gattuso appena arrivato.
Col calma abbiamo ricostruito sudandoci la finale di Coppa Italia arrivando vicini all'Inter e non ci è andata neanche bene che la buonanima di Davide Astori è venuto a mancare il giorno del derby in un periodo dove i neroazzurri erano a pezzi e nemmeno si sapeva quando si sarebbe rigiocato sto derby. Anzi sì, lo recuperiamo appena il Milan esce dall'Europa League (W i calendari del calcio italiano). Cosa che non ci ha fatto giocare tranquilli nemmeno in Europa e poi il fato ha voluto che il derby finisse proprio dopo la partita con la Juventus ovvero quando l'Inter poteva ri-allungare. 
E poi le energie, anche mentali, sono finite. 
La finale della Coppa Italia io nemmeno l'ho guardata, aveva un senso giocarla solo se il Napoli fosse riuscito a tenerli sulla corda fino all'ultimo, invece ci sono arrivati nella tranquillità psicologica più totale e noi non siamo abituati a queste partite. 

Insomma abbiamo fatto tanti errori da cui imparare, ma non abbiamo mai sbagliato in malafede e non ce n'è andata bene una. 

Il futuro non è roseo ma fare catastrofismi non aiuta l'ambiente.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di accontentarsi. Il tifoso non si accontenta di certo. E non si accontenta nemmeno Gattuso.
> Si tratta di accettare la realtà. Il Milan oggi è questo. E solo con il tempo, il lavoro, la fiducia dell'ambiente si può provare a riscostruire qualcosa.
> 
> La stagione non è stata soddisfacente? Vero.
> ...



Ecco, immaginavo questa risposta. E' proprio questo il problema, accettare la realtà. Accettare la realtà significa adattarsi allo status attuale, mediocrizzarsi. E' questo l'errore. Noi in primis ma anche la società non deve accettare la realtà, ma deve guardare oltre, deve avere la voglia di ambire ad altro, anche se non puoi permettertelo attualmente, perché se non hai nemmeno la voglia, la determinazione di uscire da questa "realtà", rischi di farti trascinare dalla mediocrità e risucchiare in quel vortice di società che galleggiano tra annate buone/mediocri ad annate brutte. Insomma rischiamo seriamente di diventare una società normale, come tutte le altre, mentre il Milan non è una società come le altre. Questo concetto deve essere non chiaro ma di più, ai tifosi e alla società. Altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Ripeto, il problema non è il solo parco giocatori ma tutto ciò che gravita attorno al Milan in questo momento. Se non si esce da questa mentalità provinciale, non torneremo mai più ad avvicinarci ad essere quello che eravamo. Leggi ciò che hai scritto e dimmi se un tifoso del Milan può accettare simili parole. 

_"La finale della Coppa Italia io nemmeno l'ho guardata, aveva un senso giocarla solo se il Napoli fosse riuscito a tenerli sulla corda fino all'ultimo, invece ci sono arrivati nella tranquillità psicologica più totale e noi non siamo abituati a queste partite. "_

Questo non è il MILAN.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ecco, immaginavo questa risposta. E' proprio questo il problema, accettare la realtà. Accettare la realtà significa adattarsi allo status attuale, mediocrizzarsi. E' questo l'errore. Noi in primis ma anche la società non deve accettare la realtà, ma deve guardare oltre, deve avere la voglia di ambire ad altro, anche se non puoi permettertelo attualmente, perché se non hai nemmeno la voglia, la determinazione di uscire da questa "realtà", rischi di farti trascinare dalla mediocrità e risucchiare in quel vortice di società che galleggiano tra annate buone/mediocri ad annate brutte. Insomma rischiamo seriamente di diventare una società normale, come tutte le altre, mentre il Milan non è una società come le altre. Questo concetto deve essere non chiaro ma di più, ai tifosi e alla società. Altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Ripeto, il problema non è il solo parco giocatori ma tutto ciò che gravita attorno al Milan in questo momento. Se non si esce da questa mentalità provinciale, non torneremo mai più ad avvicinarci ad essere quello che eravamo. Leggi ciò che hai scritto e dimmi se un tifoso del Milan può accettare simili parole.
> 
> _"La finale della Coppa Italia io nemmeno l'ho guardata, aveva un senso giocarla solo se il Napoli fosse riuscito a tenerli sulla corda fino all'ultimo, invece ci sono arrivati nella tranquillità psicologica più totale e noi non siamo abituati a queste partite. "_
> 
> Questo non è il MILAN.



Ti riscriverei le stesse identiche parole del mio post precedente. Puoi non essere d'accordo ma l'importante è che il messaggio sia arrivato.
La società lavorerà per far crescere il Milan, se non dovesse farcela cadranno delle teste, ma non si può cambiare tutta la rosa, la società e la dirigenza tutti gli anni. Si guarda a lungo termine.
Stagione 2018/19: obiettivo Europa League. Non ho dubbi. Giudicheremo a giugno 2019 se ci sarà spazio per crescere ancora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di accontentarsi. Il tifoso non si accontenta di certo. E non si accontenta nemmeno Gattuso.
> Si tratta di accettare la realtà. Il Milan oggi è questo. E solo con il tempo, il lavoro, la fiducia dell'ambiente si può provare a riscostruire qualcosa.
> 
> La stagione non è stata soddisfacente? Vero.
> ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ti riscriverei le stesse identiche parole del mio post precedente. Puoi non essere d'accordo ma l'importante è che il messaggio sia arrivato.
> La società lavorerà per far crescere il Milan, se non dovesse farcela cadranno delle teste, ma non si può cambiare tutta la rosa, la società e la dirigenza tutti gli anni. Si guarda a lungo termine.
> Stagione 2018/19: obiettivo Europa League. Non ho dubbi. Giudicheremo a giugno 2019 se ci sarà spazio per crescere ancora.



Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto ma l'obiettivo l'anno prossimo deve essere il 4 posto. Per principio. Poi se lotteremo ma non riusciremo ad arrivarci ok, ma se ad Agosto si fissa come obiettivo l'Europa League e' gia un mezzo fallimento (visto che per arrivarci basta anche un misero sesto posto come quest'anno).


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ti riscriverei le stesse identiche parole del mio post precedente. Puoi non essere d'accordo ma l'importante è che il messaggio sia arrivato.
> La società lavorerà per far crescere il Milan, se non dovesse farcela cadranno delle teste, ma non si può cambiare tutta la rosa, la società e la dirigenza tutti gli anni. Si guarda a lungo termine.
> *Stagione 2018/19: obiettivo Europa League. Non ho dubbi.* Giudicheremo a giugno 2019 se ci sarà spazio per crescere ancora.



E questo per te è ACCETTABILE? 
Per me no. 
Fermo restando che non si parla di catastrofismi, ma come ho scritto prima, tiferò sempre per questi colori, ma la mediocrità va combattuta non abbracciata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi sono espresso male. Per straziante intendevo che vedendo i giocatori che fino a qualche anno fa indossavano la nostra maglia rispetto a quelli di oggi, mi viene il magone. Perché vedendo la partita e tutti quei campioni, ho avuto la consapevolezza che quel Milan quasi sicuramente non tornerà più, come livello di qualità, di stile, di mentalità. E per questo è stato straziante.
> Quando dico criticare aspramente, è chiaro che mi riferisco in maniera costruttiva, ma ad oggi, per me ci stanno solo prendendo in giro. Parlano di voler tornare ad altissimi livelli, ma per come ragionano a me sembra tutt'altro. Il Milan non è un all in di un estate e poi come va va. Il Milan è qualcosa di più, non è solo giocatori, ma è stile, mentalità vincente, classe, eleganza ecc ecc...Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono. Il solo fatto che tu parli del Torino come metro di paragone per me è agghiacciante, perché mi fa capire anche come il tifoso si sta adattando e abituando a questo status. A me da fastidio questo, vedere molti tifosi che si ritengono tutto sommato soddisfatti dell'annata appena trascorsa, di un 6 posto che ci ha evitato i preliminari( per carità è vero che è stato un bene), del fatto che siamo comunque arrivati in Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se abbiamo perso 4 a 0, umiliati. E' questo quello che mi fa incavolare. Ormai ci si sta abituando ad un Milan del livello dell'Atalanta, Torino, Fiorentina, che ritengono un successo arrivare in Europa League e Finale di Coppa Italia, anche se la perdi. E la cosa più preoccupante è che la società stessa è più o meno soddisfatta. Fino a quando non cambierà la mentalità, non potremo nemmeno mai avvicinarci a pensare di poter ritornare il Milan. All'inizio avevo avuto un briciolo di speranza, e sai quando? quando sentii le parole di Gattuso incavolato nero dopo il pareggio con l'Udinese. Lì avevo avuto finalmente la percezione che forse c'era ancora speranza, perché come aveva detto giustamente Rino, per il Milan anche un pareggio deve essere visto come una sconfitta, perché siamo il Milan (le famose facce triste e non contente). Poi anche lui si è mediocrizzato ed adattato. Si da un 7 per la stagione. Ma scherziamo? si è vero, ha ottenuto un filotto di punti importanti, ci ha riportati in Europa League e siamo arrivati in finale di coppa italia. Ma questo fa si che la stagione per lui sia da 7? sul serio? Abbiamo subito una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia, pareggiando con il Benevento all'andata con un gol del Portiere (PORTIERE), perdendo in casa con un Benevento già retrocesso, abbiamo perso in casa del Verona 3 a 0, abbiamo preso 5 sberle dall'Arsenal in due partite, e 4 gol in una finale contro la juve. E leggo di annata tutto sommato accettabile. Questo non è il Milan. Mi spiace. E non significa che non tiferò per questi colori, anzi, lo farò lo stesso e con più forza, ma ciò non toglie che questa mediocrità va combattuta e non sostenuta come fanno in molti.



Scusa ma io leggendo sti post mi sento davvero basito..Forse la verità è che non vi va bene niente, vi lamentate di tutto a prescindere...Vi sentite fieri del Milan solo se si alzano i trofei..
Ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso sta nuova proprietà..ti vorrei ricordare che anche loro sono nuovi e hanno bisogno di un po' di tempo..ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso Gattuso...

Questo perché a leggere solo i numeri si fa presto..e si critica di conseguenza..

Se non avessimo speso nel mercato "società pezzente", spendiamo con qualche errore "incompetenti"..un anno va male e sembra siamo condannati al perenne schifo..

Io continuo a non capire cosa vi sfugge del concetto di "progetto pluriennale"..eppure lo dice la parola stessa...eppure la stessa società ha indicato in almeno 3 campionati il lasso necessario per tornare a giocarci la serie A..

Che dovevano fare, un mercato da 600 milioni per rimediare a 10 anni di dismissione?

Ma è chiaro che non vi va bene..purtroppo non siamo il modello PSG o City signori miei..a me lo sceicco piaceva eccome, ero uno di quelli che avrebbe barattato sempre il magnate ricco sfondato che spende con chi programma...però alla fine, il PSG che spende e fa il fenomeno sul mercato nelle ultime due stagioni è uscito in maniera imbarazzante dalla champions..

Mettiamoci l'animo in pace, ci vorrà tempo e soprattutto la serie A oggi non è più al top, quindi certi fenomeni sogniamoceli..non è colpa del Milan come non lo era dei club inglesi o spagnoli negli anni '90..semplicemente sono cambiate le coordinate geografiche del calcio..

Noi oggi dobbiamo ambire a fare come la Juve..un progetto studiato nel dettaglio che non lascia nulla al caso..trovare giocatori forti, sfruttarli al 100% e rivenderli al pollo di turno e reinvestire..

Non abbiamo altra via..è finito il tempo dove i big venivano di corsa e restavano 10 anni...

Poi una cosa, la nostalgia è una brutta bestia..sempre..guardiamo avanti..il passato non ce lo può levare nessuno, ma restare ancorati a quello serve a niente..

Siamo stati i migliori, lavoriamo per tornare TRA i migliori..


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io leggendo sti post mi sento davvero basito..Forse la verità è che non vi va bene niente, vi lamentate di tutto a prescindere...Vi sentite fieri del Milan solo se si alzano i trofei..
> Ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso sta nuova proprietà..ti vorrei ricordare che anche loro sono nuovi e hanno bisogno di un po' di tempo..ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso Gattuso...
> 
> Questo perché a leggere solo i numeri si fa presto..e si critica di conseguenza..
> ...



da come scrivi purtroppo deduco che non hai capito ciò che ho scritto. Non parlo di risultati, ma di mentalità, di altro. E basta con sto progetto pluriennale, per cortesia. Se fosse come dici allora faremmo ben altro. Ma in ogni caso ripeto, non mi interessa attaccare la società per gli errori fatti, ma per come pensano e ragionano. Quello mi preoccupa. E' ben diverso. Io sono fiero del Milan sia che alzi trofei sia che non lo faccia, non c'entra nulla con il mio discorso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> da come scrivi purtroppo deduco che non hai capito ciò che ho scritto. *Non parlo di risultati, ma di mentalità, di altro*. E basta con sto progetto pluriennale, per cortesia. Se fosse come dici allora faremmo ben altro. Ma in ogni caso ripeto, non mi interessa attaccare la società per gli errori fatti, ma per come pensano e ragionano. Quello mi preoccupa. E' ben diverso. *Io sono fiero del Milan sia che alzi trofei sia che non lo faccia*, non c'entra nulla con il mio discorso.



Sinceramente non capisco da cosa deduci la mentalità..non sappiamo cosa si dicono in privato..

Abbiamo assistito a una dirigenza, che ha vinto tutto e ha fatto del Milan sinonimo di vittorie e classe, che si è resa nel tempo ridicola, con fester in ultima a definire la supercoppa di doha il più bel trofeo vinto...

Questi sono al primo anno, hanno espresso delusione per la stagione ma al contempo si cerca di ripartire dalle poche cose positive:
Età media bassa, gruppo che quindi può solo migliorare
Difesa forte
Gattuso ha dimostrato doti da leader

Servono gli innesti giusti..non facciamo i processi alle intenzioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, il calcio è cambiato, forse molti non si sono resi conto che il Milan di una volta non può tornare proprio perché è il calcio stesso ad essere diverso da allora.


Dirò di più: per nessuno possono ritornare quei tempi. Ormai siamo nell'epoca in cui degli Stati (EAU e Qatar) detengono delle squadre (rispettivamente City e PSG), oppure dove bisogna fare seria programmazione e saper gestire i club come grandi aziende in grado di fatturare centinaia di milioni di euro (Juventus, Bayern ecc.) per poter competere e così via.
Siamo nel mondo del marketing, del business, degli accordi commerciali e delle TV, mentre quel Milan nasceva quando il calcio non era ancora tutto questo, o meglio, lo era ma era soltanto agli inizi. 
Le cose sono cambiate e noi dobbiamo rimetterci al passo coi tempi; no, forse quel Milan non tornerà davvero mai più, ma possiamo ancora ritagliarci il nostro spazio, perché, se non altro, ci resta, dopo quello del Real, il brand più grosso del mondo del calcio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dirò di più: per nessuno possono ritornare quei tempi. Ormai siamo nell'epoca in cui degli Stati (EAU e Qatar) detengono delle squadre (rispettivamente City e PSG), oppure dove bisogna fare seria programmazione e saper gestire i club come grandi aziende in grado di fatturare centinaia di milioni di euro (Juventus, Bayern ecc.) per poter competere e così via.
> Siamo nel mondo del marketing, del business, degli accordi commerciali e delle TV, mentre quel Milan nasceva quando il calcio non era ancora tutto questo, o meglio, lo era ma era soltanto agli inizi.
> Le cose sono cambiate e noi dobbiamo rimetterci al passo coi tempi; no, forse quel Milan non tornerà davvero mai più, ma possiamo ancora ritagliarci il nostro spazio, perché, se non altro, ci resta, dopo quello del Real, il brand più grosso del mondo del calcio.



Il problema è che noi dovremmo intraprendere un percorso similare a quello della Juventus. Per nulla facile, i bianconeri sono riusciti a creare il loro impero grazie all'abdicazione delle milanesi, noi oggi non predichiamo nel deserto come loro 6-7 anni fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il problema è che noi dovremmo intraprendere un percorso similare a quello della Juventus. Per nulla facile, i bianconeri sono riusciti a creare il loro impero grazie all'abdicazione delle milanesi, noi oggi non predichiamo nel deserto come loro 6-7 anni fa.


Esatto ed irrompere con la forza economica bruta, come Berlusconi, non è più possibile, perché oramai sono tutti forti economicamente. 
Possiamo ringraziare Berlusconi per quello che è stato, ma con gli ultimi dieci anni siamo rimasti fermi, mentre il calcio è andato avanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto ed irrompere con la forza economica bruta, come Berlusconi, non è più possibile, perché oramai sono tutti forti economicamente.
> Possiamo ringraziare Berlusconi per quello che è stato, ma con gli ultimi dieci anni siamo rimasti fermi, mentre il calcio è andato avanti.



D'altronde, ormai anche per prendere Milinkovic-Savic che si è forte ma non un fuoriclasse, devi tirare fuori una cosa come 70 milioni. Ci si rende subito conto come i 200 milioni spesi lo scorso anno sembrano una cifra esosa, ma non lo è per chi vuole tornare al vertice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> D'altronde, ormai anche per prendere Milinkovic-Savic che si è forte ma non un fuoriclasse, devi tirare fuori una cosa come 70 milioni. Ci si rende subito conto come i 200 milioni spesi lo scorso anno sembrano una cifra esosa, ma non lo è per chi vuole tornare al vertice.


Diciamo che per come stanno messe le cose, il minimo è spendere almeno 100 milioni a sessione, il minimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io leggendo sti post mi sento davvero basito..Forse la verità è che non vi va bene niente, vi lamentate di tutto a prescindere...Vi sentite fieri del Milan solo se si alzano i trofei..
> Ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso sta nuova proprietà..ti vorrei ricordare che anche loro sono nuovi e hanno bisogno di un po' di tempo..ti vorrei ricordare dove ci ha preso Gattuso...
> 
> Questo perché a leggere solo i numeri si fa presto..e si critica di conseguenza..
> ...



giusto per la cronoca, pure lo sceicco del PSG ha iniziato comprando giocatori dal napoli, palermo e uno addirittura dal pescara in sierie B


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> D'altronde, ormai anche per prendere Milinkovic-Savic che si è forte ma non un fuoriclasse, devi tirare fuori una cosa come 70 milioni. Ci si rende subito conto come i 200 milioni spesi lo scorso anno sembrano una cifra esosa, ma non lo è per chi vuole tornare al vertice.



allora a maggior ragione serve una proprietà solida, chiara e con un progetto serio e non che vive alla giornata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> giusto per la cronoca, pure lo sceicco del PSG ha iniziato comprando giocatori dal napoli, palermo e uno addirittura dal pescara in sierie B



Si vero, però li strapagò..era chiaro che al tempo il PSG e la Ligue 1 soprattutto non potevano certo attrarre top players...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> D'altronde, ormai anche per prendere Milinkovic-Savic che si è forte ma non un fuoriclasse, devi tirare fuori una cosa come 70 milioni. Ci si rende subito conto come i 200 milioni spesi lo scorso anno sembrano una cifra esosa, ma non lo è per chi vuole tornare al vertice.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora a maggior ragione serve una proprietà solida, chiara e con un progetto serio e non che vive alla giornata.



Ma chi vi dice che abbiamo speso tutto?..semmai questo fa capire che serve tempo...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vero, però li strapagò..era chiaro che al tempo il PSG e la Ligue 1 soprattutto non potevano certo attrarre top players...



questo per ribadire che pure coi petrodollari il psg ha dovuto attuare una crescita progressiva


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora a maggior ragione serve una proprietà solida, chiara e con un progetto serio e non che vive alla giornata.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto ma l'obiettivo l'anno prossimo deve essere il 4 posto. Per principio. Poi se lotteremo ma non riusciremo ad arrivarci ok, ma se ad Agosto si fissa come obiettivo l'Europa League e' gia un mezzo fallimento (visto che per arrivarci basta anche un misero sesto posto come quest'anno).



Vediamo a fine mercato si può anche dichiarare di voler lottare per la CL ma siamo in attesa di mazzate dall'UEFA. A oggi quello realistico (che poi non deve essere per forza quello dichiarato) è l'EL ovviamente cercando di stare più possibili agganciati alla zona champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E questo per te è *ACCETTABILE*?
> Per me no.



Non hai capito. E' la situazione attuale. 
Non importa che io o tu la accettiamo o no. E' così. A oggi. Si lavora per migliorarla. 



> Fermo restando che non si parla di catastrofismi, ma come ho scritto prima, tiferò sempre per questi colori, *ma la mediocrità va combattuta* non abbracciata.



Ma i tifosi cosa vuoi che possano combattere?
I tifosi possono solo scegliere tra: fidarsi o non fidarsi, tifare o non tifare.
Fine. Poi le critiche varie ce le facciamo tra di noi sui forum, ma la società va per la sua strada, mica legge quello che scrivi tu o io.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo a fine mercato si può anche dichiarare di voler lottare per la CL ma siamo in attesa di mazzate dall'UEFA. A oggi quello realistico (che poi non deve essere per forza quello dichiarato) è l'EL ovviamente cercando di stare più possibili agganciati alla zona champions.



Sisi, questo sicuramente, anche perche' se non ci rafforziamo, la rosa effettivamente e' da EL massimo


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. E' la situazione attuale.
> Non importa che io o tu la accettiamo o no. E' così. A oggi. Si lavora per migliorarla.
> 
> 
> ...



Con questa società pensi si possa ambire a qualcosa di più dell'Europa League, e qualche annata dove si sfanga e si va in champions? Oppure pensi che nel giro di qualche anno con questa proprietà potremo tornare ai fasti di un tempo? 
QUesta è la domanda.


----------

